# Having a bad day dio



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* This group of fishing buddies are having a real bad day !!!*








[/IMG]


----------



## 70_442 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cool Steve.
Doesn't look like to much damage was done.


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

hahaha thats great.


----------



## DadsCoronet (Mar 22, 2006)

Save The Beer!!!!


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

I see the truck is a Chevy.... no wonder it's stuck! A Ford would have been able to get out of that w/o a tow truck.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Now what the heck were them fellers doing? 


Great dio! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## stretchdog (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL!! Now its time for the Breathalizer!!!


----------



## Moparaz (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice job


----------

